# Clinical Research Australia



## ShellyKan (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum. I am looking for guidance, since I am planning on migrating to Australia and I intend to get the process initiated by next year. I have gone through the Immigrations website and have taken the points test. Preparing to give my IELTS. I have TOEFL scores of 102. ( New regulations accepting TOEFL scores).

My basic Bachelors is in dentistry (from India). I had practiced for a couple of years and then moved to the Singapore and United States for Masters in Clinical Research . I have worked both full time and part-time roles as a Research Coordinator here in the US for 2 + years. Now due to personal reasons , I am considering a move to Australia. 

Questions :

1. How do I go about skills assessment with this varied educational qualifications.
2. I heard that while presenting the case to immigrations, it is always better to show experience relative to one professional field.

Any input from fellow members will be appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ShellyKan, 

it's often hard for people with inter-disciplinary or otherwise varied education and work experience to pin-point the best strategy for a visa application. On the other hand, you may end up having two options ... or none, if you are unlucky. First, you should find which job codes potentially match your profile. The Australian Bureau of Statistics has a neat search facility where you can look up the various codes, education requirements and typical tasks/responsibilities. 

Take a look at the job codes under Unit Group 2523 - Dental Practitioners. 234599 - Life Scientist nec _might_ also be worth a shot if you've done research and lab work (see this thread). Unit group 1325 - Research and Development Managers could also be a fit. 

Next, you'd look up the relevant assessing authorities for a small (2-3) selection of potentially suitable codes and check their requirements. Some may require work experience post-degree, certain language skills etc. You'll probably have to compromise. If you apply as a dentist, you cannot claim points for your work experience as a research coordinator etc. Note that you do not have to work in the nominated job code if you apply for a 189/190/489 visa. If you want to keep working as a research coordinator that's fine, even if you applied as a dentist. 

Then, there are also different skilled occupation lists and the job code limits which visas you can apply for. I'll link you to the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/4989-thinking-emigrating.html thread, which sums up the whole process nicely!

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## ShellyKan (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Monika, 

Thank you very much for your prompt reply. 

As you have stated I have done some research and have concluded, that I can apply for one of the three job codes that you have mentioned. By the looks of it, I am more likely to fit into the "Research and Development Managers" role with my current job description and the career path that I intend to take. And! yes! I may get lucky or not. 

I have read in a couple of posts that people with multiple and diverse qualifications can apply for skill assessment with the respective job code authorities and determine which one they accept the most? 

I don't mind the compromise, I think I have adequate points. Also one wing of my research veers towards dentistry and I have over 2 plus years of experience in both the fields. I have given my TOEFL soon to give IELTS. However, it is a relief to know that I can continue to work in research and the pharma industry even if I file as a dentist for 189/190, (either of which can happen at this point). Since, I would like to continue to work with a disease foundation that I work for, also based in Australia. Is there any way to represent that intent when I file for my application?


I appreciate you taking the time to answer my questions. 

Best Regards
Shelly


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Shelly, 

in the 189 visa stream they don't really care about prospective employers or the domain you plan to work in, as long as you are "skilled" in an in-demand occupation. For the 190 visa (which requires state sponsorship) a tentative job offer can be beneficial in some states. 

The more important thing right now is to get one (or more) positive skills assessments. You can apply for multiple in parallel. If your work was interdisciplinary or if you had two jobs for certain work periods, make sure that the tasks/responsibilities reflect both areas. DIBP considers 20+hrs/weeks as "full-time", so if you worked 40hrs/week only half of them have to match the desired job code. Some people have positive skills assessment in two codes for the same work periods and education. However, the assessor could also decide not to consider your current experience if you apply as a dentist (or your dental practise for the research coordination job). It depends on the concrete tasks/responsibilities you had more than on the job title. 

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## ShellyKan (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Monika,
Sorry for a delayed response, I took an early Christmas vacation to hold the fort down at my work place for the holidays. I appreciate you taking the time to spell things out very clearly to me. 

Apparently, I still have to get an initial assessment as a dentist for the points advise (that is if I want to go for it). However, currently I have made a very affirmative move to the research industry and intend to remain in this sector for the rest of my life...which! saves me the hassle of writing the dental exams and all. 

My current job title and tasks are totally research centered and in perfect alignment with my highest degree (Masters in Clinical Research, nothing dental about it) since in the US we cannot work in any other sector other than the ones in relevance to the degree obtained. I am hoping that they will consider me under the occupation I chose which is " Research and Development Managers".

I intend to start the process soon, as I can gather the paper work and funds.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Your current work experience and that occupation your nominate do not necessarily need to match. If you pass a skills assessment as a dentist with qualifications and past experience you can apply as that if you can get the points required. When you get your visa you can work in any occupation you want. You are not required to work as a dentist.

Is there no option to be sponsored for a job with the foundation you work with if they have an Australian presence? Far easier for you if they could.


----------



## ShellyKan (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi _shel,

Thank you for your response. Wish you a Happy New Year 2015. 
I am trying to get a sponsorship, asked my boss to recommend me, but it depends , they may take me if they have a requirement. 

I also wanted to clarify if I heard it right that 20 and up is considered full time for Australia?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

ShellyKan said:


> Hi _shel,
> 
> Thank you for your response. Wish you a Happy New Year 2015.
> I am trying to get a sponsorship, asked my boss to recommend me, but it depends , they may take me if they have a requirement.
> ...


 For points when applying for a visa yes, for actual jobs working there no more like 40.


----------



## ShellyKan (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Smica05 (Nov 3, 2021)

Hi ShellyKan,

Were you successful in your application? I am an RN based in NZ and haven't been working as a CRA for the last 3 years. Was planning on applying for Australian residency. Not sure whether I can still apply as an RN, so instead looking at applying as a CRA under the above mentioned classification. Looking for some guidance. 

Thanks
S


----------

